# Let's have some fun :)



## Honegger (Sep 8, 2017)

This thread is a game.

Whoever's post is the last post before this thread goes past Page 1 wins!


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Viva la vita viva Vitoria Afrodita


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Under your general settings you can select 5, 10, 20, 30, or 40 posts per page. So someone set at “40” will not see a second page until after those set at “5” have already saw eight.
Mine is at “40” so I guess I’m out of luck as far as winning this contest.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Pyotr said:


> Under your general settings you can select 5, 10, 20, 30, or 40 posts per page. So someone set at "40" will not see a second page until after those set at "5" have already saw eight.
> Mine is at "40" so I guess I'm out of luck as far as winning this contest.


lol--never knew about that.


----------



## Honegger (Sep 8, 2017)

I mean Page 2 of this forum!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Mother of God...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Miss Idaho Potato:


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

And what does the winner take?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Now we should start updating all the other Page 1 threads here to move this one over to Page 2 eventually.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Honeger said:


> This thread is a game.
> 
> Whoever's post is the last post before this thread goes past Page 1 wins!


Maybe have to pick a random number and when that number post comes up, you send the poster $1000. I think you will see much higher activity in the thread.


----------



## Honegger (Sep 8, 2017)

Florestan said:


> Maybe have to pick a random number and when that number post comes up, you send the poster $1000. I think you will see much higher activity in the thread.


Maybe, that could be fun. Always a next time..


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

And Honegger wins!


----------

